# Travel hints and tricks -- NOT Rick Steves!



## paravani

Hi, All!

Many thanks to Cereal_Killer for providing us with a brand-new Travel forum!

So, this thread is for your hints and tricks for making travel cheaper, easier, or more fun!

What special secret have you discovered?  What little-known hideaway would you like to share with us all?

Do you have some secret to making travel more affordable, so that it's not something only the rich can do?

----------------------------------------------------

My second hubby taught me that travel isn't just for the rich.  Even lowly wage earners can travel to exotic destinations if!....  (big if) ... 

... IF you're willing to travel off-season, make your own travel plans, and stay in budget hotels.

Fortunately, the internet now makes it easy to do this.

Wow, you can get some great off-season deals!  

For instance, one year we took my daughter to Paris and London over Thanksgiving.  Now, most Americans working overseas travel TO the US for the holiday, then return afterwards ...  so by planning to travel AWAY from the US and filling those empty planes before Thanksgiving, and coming back after, we saved a TON of money.  No lie:  it was $300 per person round trip to Heathrow London on British Airways.  The round-trip commuter fare to Paris added another $200 per person... for a total airfare bill of $1500 that trip, for THREE people!  

Okay, I've had my turn suggesting money-saving travel ideas.

Now, what are your ideas?

-- Paravani


----------



## Connery

When I travel internationally I call my credit cards and let them know that I will be going so they do not shut them down. I also check to see  if there is a fee charged for international charges. I have one credit card that does not charge at all, my others charge 3%. I also check to see if I have rental insurance on my credit card for international rental, a couple do some don't.

I also get travel insurance. very cheap for the value I have received.


----------



## Oldguy

The best thing I ever discovered is to keep the drivers side door of your car closed as much as possible and for as long as possible.

The less you stop, the better time you can make.


----------



## Missourian

I you want to see America,  get off the interstate. 


National marked scenic byways:  America's Byways®: National Scenic Byways Online

Most states also have their own marked scenic byways


----------



## sfcalifornia

Collect your miles and points!

I would never be able to fly first class and take advantage of airline lounges if I didn't.  Plus, being a member of any points program often gets you upgrades you normally wouldn't be eligible for.


----------



## syrenn

The way not to pay for your suitcase....

Make your carry on suitcase the HEAVY one and one that is to big for the overhead.....  it will have to be gate checked...and then its FREE!!


----------



## Grandma

Take advantage of popular resorts nearby - Here in northeast Ohio we're only a 4 hour drive away from Niagara Falls, 6 hours from the Poconos ski resorts, and 8 - 10 hours away from D.C. and New York City. There's a lot of fun to be had on a tank of gas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This is more of a personal preference.
But stay out of the all inclusive mega resorts when traveling. Especially when traveling out of the country.
You'll find that you can get as good or better service(usually better)at local boutique hotels with a more personal touch. Plus you can  taste the local flavor rather then being stuck at a resort where they do everything they can to discourage you from leaving.

Oh ...The wife and I have a favorite spot in Jamaica......but I aint telling where it is. 
The place is already getting to popular.

But I will direct you to one of the best spots in Negril.................Rock House.


----------



## WillowTree

No matter what else you do go to Alaska!


----------



## Saigon

syrenn said:


> The way not to pay for your suitcase....
> 
> Make your carry on suitcase the HEAVY one and one that is to big for the overhead.....  it will have to be gate checked...and then its FREE!!



This is not always true - and some airlines/airports will make you go back and check it in as hold baggage. 

I wouldn't reccomend this tip at all. 

Most airlines now allow 23 kilos of check-in and 8 kilos of carry on, and that should be enough for anyone. 

Also, not very many international airlines (other than Ryannair et al) charge for check-in luggage anyway.


----------



## Saigon

I have a hundred tips for international travel, but just off the top of my head:

- Remove brandnames from your cameras etc. Many young thieves are told to steal certain brand names, like Canon & Nikon. I cover the brand names with either black paint or surgical tape, which means the camera, if stolen, can not easily be re-sold because it looks cheap or broken. 

This tip seems to work - I have never had a camera stolen since I started using it ome 40 or 50 countries back.


----------



## Unkotare

My tip: Never turn your nose up at local food offered you - ever. If you like it, make a big demonstration about how much you loved it. If you don't like it, don't let on. Always let people know you appreciate their food. It is a very reliable way of ingratiating yourself because people tend to identify themselves and their culture with their food. Everyone feels proud when a stranger loves their food. 

I often think that Vegetarians and their even wierder cousins the Vegans miss out on more than they realize.


----------



## Political Junky

I've used Rick Steves' travel books for years and will continue to. Great advice on rooms in all price ranges,  plus other great tips.


----------



## yazi

Travelling is for every person rather its rich or belong to middle class but travelling way style is different of both rich like luxury hotels,food and many things on the other side middle class have less budget and they like cheap things...


----------

